# Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?



## muddyliz (16. Februar 2013)

Heute war Heinz Günster, 1. Vorsitzender des LV Rheinland-Pfalz und 2. Vorsitzender des BV des VDSF,  bei unserem ASV in der Jahresversammlung. Aus seiner Rede möchte ich folgende Sätze zitieren:
"Wir haben uns gegen Windkraft, Biogasanlagen und Wasserkraft ausgesprochen, ... Wir haben das mit den Umweltverbänden beschlossen."
Seine Begründungen:
- Gegen Windkraft: Weil überall Windkraftanlagen unkontrolliert hingebaut werden.
- Gegen Biogasanlagen: Weil die Sickersäfte die Flüsse gefährden.
- Gegen Wasserkraftanlagen: Weil sie die Wanderfische behindern.

Bei den Wasserkraftanlagen finde ich die Argumentation ja ok. Ob das bisherige Engagement in dieser Richtung aber reicht?
Aber bei den anderen? Was bitte haben denn Windkraftanlagen mit der Fischerei zu tun? Und Windkraftanlagen werden durchaus nicht einfach wild irgendwo in die Gegend gestellt, sondern nur auf ausgewiesenen Flächen unter Anhörung/Beteiligung der Öffentlichkeit und unter Einhaltung der gesetzlichen Vorschriften und Mindestabstände.
Und wo bitte entstehen bei Biogasanlagen Sickersäfte. Diese entstehen nur bei Silage, und die Silage-Sickersäfte können in Biogasanlagen sogar sehr gut zur Energieerzeugung genutzt werden. (Siehe "Silage" bei Wikipedia.)

Weshalb verfolgt der VDSF auch Interessen, die gar nichts mit Fischerei zu tun haben? Wer steckt dahinter? Wessen Interessen verfolgt der VDSF?


----------



## Wegberger (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*

Hallo,



> Weshalb verfolgt der VDSF auch Interessen, die gar nichts mit Fischerei  zu tun haben? Wer steckt dahinter? Wessen Interessen verfolgt der VDSF?


Weil der VDSF ein Naturschutzverein ist und kein Verein für Angler! Guten Morgen und Willkommen in der realen Welt !


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Weshalb verfolgt der VDSF auch Interessen, die gar nichts mit Fischerei zu tun haben? Wer steckt dahinter? Wessen Interessen verfolgt der VDSF?



Da steckt nichts hinter, außer mangelnder Professionalität und Sachverstand. 

Die Naturschutzverbände lachen sich über solche schleimigen Annäherungsversuche kaputt.

"Papa" darf ich weiter angeln, wenn ich gegen Windkraft bin ? Ich ess auch brav alle gefangenen Fische auf, bis der Teller leer ist."

Ach so, der VDSF ist weder dunkelgrün noch Pechschwarz, sondern einfach furchtbar inkompetent.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*

Warum wurde von eurem Verein angesichts solcher Inkompetenz nicht gleich der Austritt aus diesem Verband beantragt, wenn grade schon HV war?


Welche Leistungen erbringt dieser LV konkret für Euch (vom BV will ich gar nicht reden, dass da nix kommt fürs ist eh klar), die ihr nicht preiswerter und besser selber hinkriegt?

Oder seid ihr mehrheitlich auch für den Kampf gegen Windkraft etc. und finanziert deswegen solche Verbände???


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Heute war Heinz Günster, 1. Vorsitzender des LV Rheinland-Pfalz und 2. Vorsitzender des BV des VDSF,  bei unserem ASV in der Jahresversammlung. Aus seiner Rede möchte ich folgende Sätze zitieren:
> "Wir haben uns gegen Windkraft, Biogasanlagen und Wasserkraft ausgesprochen, ... Wir haben das mit den Umweltverbänden beschlossen."
> Seine Begründungen:
> - Gegen Windkraft: Weil überall Windkraftanlagen unkontrolliert hingebaut werden.
> ...




Ich muss ja echt lachen.

Habt ihr ihn mal gefragt wie diese Energiewende durchzuführen ist?
Möchte er wieder AKWs haben?
Radioaktivität sieht man ja auch nicht.....macht gesunde Flüsse und Fische.

Wie kann man da still sein und keine Gegenfrage stellen?
Gab es ein Rede- und Denkverbot?

Schade, Chance verpasst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*



> Schade, Chance verpasst.


Nein, die wollen das in dem Verein eben mehrheitlich so.....
Sonst hätten sie sich ja gewehrt.....
Demokratie......


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Seine Begründungen:
> - Gegen Windkraft: Weil überall Windkraftanlagen unkontrolliert hingebaut werden.
> - Gegen Biogasanlagen: Weil die Sickersäfte die Flüsse gefährden.
> - Gegen Wasserkraftanlagen: Weil sie die Wanderfische behindern.
> ...


 
Ist schon traurig, sich der grünen Energiewende ganz zu verschließen wird nicht gehen.... diese Anlagen werden natürlich auch nie wild gebaut .

Aber,..
Wasserkraftnutzung brachte uns weitere Probleme in der Querverbauung.
Das sie gleichzeitig noch bis zu 90% der größeren Fische töten ist ein weiteres Problem.
Mit solchen Auswirkungen, das wir fast alle keinen naturnahen Fischbestand mehr erleben.

Biogasanlagen.
Na ja, es gab in meiner Region in letzter Zeit einige größere Fischsterben.
Fast immer waren es Biogasanlagen die die Ursache lieferten.
Ein paar hundert m³ dieser Suppe und ein Flüsschen ist platt.
Das waren die größeren Betriebsunfälle dieser oft von Landwirten betriebenen Anlagen.
Das nun überall der Mais gegüllt wird, wo bis vor kurzen noch Wiese war kommt noch hinzu.
Ganz klar kommen nun auch mehr Nährstoffe in die Gewässer.

Windkraft (#c)
Na ich denke vor allem um Schulterschluß, mit z.B Vogelschützern zu zeigen.
Helfe ich euch bei den Vögeln, helft Ihr mir bei den Fischen.
Wasserkraftnutzung und Nutzung der Windkraft hat halt ähnliche Auswirkungen.

Wir reden hier immer über Angelverbände.
Viele sind längst anerkannte Naturschutzverbände geworden.
Das müssen Sie auch, um unsere Intressen wahrnehmen zu können.
Sonst bräuchte man sie bei vielen Dingen nicht anzuhören.
Da würden dann andere Gruppen allein planen was gut, richtig und wichtig ist.
Wetten das man da warscheinlich nicht an die Nutzung durch Angler denkt. #d


----------



## muddyliz (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wie kann man da still sein und keine Gegenfrage stellen?
> Gab es ein Rede- und Denkverbot?
> 
> Schade, Chance verpasst.


In Vorgesprächen musste ich feststellen, dass kaum Jemand der anwesenden Vereinmitglieder überhaupt einen blassen Schimmer hat von der ganzen Vorgängen um die "Fusion". Da hat die Nichtinformationspolitik also tatsächlich tadellos funktioniert. Von daher wollte ich auch nicht auf den Putz hauen, weil die Meisten aufgrund ihres Uninformiertseins eh keine Ahnung haben, und ich letztendlich als Stänkerer dagestanden hätte.
Ich werde auf der nächsten Vorstandssitzung aber auf jeden Fall mal fragen, was wird für die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF zahlen, und was wir bisher von denen bekommen haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*



> Viele sind längst anerkannte Naturschutzverbände geworden.


Ist weder ein Argument noch eine Entschuldigung für Inkompetenz.

Dass das auch anders geht mit vernünftigen Argumenten beweisen Verbände, die wirklich was von Naturschutz verstehen, zu Hauf..

Was wurde vom VDSF/DAFV-Bundesverband wirklich konkret *für Angler*, die das ja bezahlen, erreicht (selber initiiert und durchgesetzt, nicht nur hinterher aufgesprungen), seit er Naturschutzverband ist?

Bis der DAV umgekippt ist und die Angler verraten hat, haben die in Kooperation mit Politik und Wissenschaft mehr *für Angler* und deren Ansehen erreicht ohne Naturschutzverband zu sein, als es diese VDSF/DAFV-Trümmertruppe je hinkriegen wird.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*



muddyliz schrieb:


> In Vorgesprächen musste ich feststellen, dass kaum Jemand der anwesenden Vereinmitglieder überhaupt einen blassen Schimmer hat von der ganzen Vorgängen um die "Fusion". Da hat die Nichtinformationspolitik also tatsächlich tadellos funktioniert. Von daher wollte ich auch nicht auf den Putz hauen, weil die Meisten aufgrund ihres Uninformiertseins eh keine Ahnung haben, und ich letztendlich als Stänkerer dagestanden hätte.
> Ich werde auf der nächsten Vorstandssitzung aber auf jeden Fall mal fragen, was wird für die Mitgliedschaft im VDSF zahlen, und was wir bisher von denen bekommen haben.



Nichts für Ungut. Die fusion ist eine Sache, sich aber solch einen Blödsinn über die Energiewende erzählen lassen eine andere.

Was wollen die? Sollen wir wieder Steine kloppen?

AKWs nicht
Wasserkraft nicht
Windkraft nicht

Wollen die mehr Kohlekraftwerke? 

Den hätte ich aber auf den Zahn gefühlt.


----------



## Wegberger (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*

Hallo,



> Wollen die



Die wollen vor der "dummen Anglerklientel" einfach nur Phrasen dreschen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Den hätte ich aber auf den Zahn gefühlt.



Du hättest dich somit gleich als (zu) gutinformierter Zeitgenosse sowie AB Member geoutet..wöhlmöglich noch Fakten darlegen ?

Ketzer |supergri


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Die wollen vor der "dummen Anglerklientel" einfach nur Phrasen dreschen.



Vielleicht sollten die mal zur Abwechslung nur von Sachen plaudern,von denen sie auch was verstehen |kopfkrat

Ok..könnte dann manchmal ein sehr kurzer Abend werden|supergri


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*

@Thomas
Da kann ich Dier nur antworten, Mir ist es völlig Schnuppe was immer DAV + VDSF machen.
Wir haben ja gekündigt.
(Das wissen noch nicht einmal viele Angler, weil alles was mit den Verbänden zu tun hat kaum wahrgenommen wird.)

Aus meiner Betrachtung, weiß ich nicht was sie für mich gemacht haben.
Das bedeutet aber nicht´s...sie könnten eben lediglich eine schlechte Öffentlichkeitsarbeit haben....
Sorry, mir erscheint es als wenn Sie immer nur alles richtig machen wollten, immer schön jedem Streit aus dem Weg gehen.
Leise , leise, ...bitte nicht auffallen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*

Weiss ich schon Bernd - Du bist in einer glücklichen Lage in NDS...
Der bis jetzt einzig anglerfreundliche Landesverband in ganz Deutschland, dessen Motto seit Klasing ja ist, Dienstleister und nicht Herrscher der Angler zu sein....


Hier gings dem TE ja aber um den Bundesverband VDSF/DAFV..

Unfähige Trümmertruppe, zigfach bewiesen, da nützt auch der Naturschutzstatus nix, wenn keine Kompetenz dahintersteckt...

Den Status gibts ja für die Satzung, nicht fürs Tun oder die Kompetenz.....


----------



## muddyliz (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*

Nochwas: Herr Günster sagte noch, ursprünglich hätten sie ja vorgehabt, den DAV zu übernehmen, aber dadurch wäre dem VDSF der Status der Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt worden. Deshalb hätte sich der VDSF zur Fusion entschlossen.
Mal abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass es sich bei der angeblichen "Fusion" tatsächlich um eine Übernahme handelt, kann mir mal Jemand erklären, weshalb der VDSF bei einer ausgewiesenen Übernahme des DAV den Status der Gemeinnützigkeit verloren hätte? Irgendwie ist mir die Argumentation des Herrn Günster schleierhaft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*

Da ging nicht um Gemeinnützigkeit, sondern um den Status als Naturschutzverband, der dann komplett neu beantragt hätte werden müssen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*

Zum Farbenspiel fällt mir noch ein, dass der VDSF/DAFV wohl eher (unpolitisch) Braun bleiben, und (auch politisch) gelb gefärbt sein wird.


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*

Naturschutzverband ? Ich kenne da einen LFV der auch Naturschutzverband geworden ist. Der macht sich auf den gemeinsamen Sitzungen mit anderen N-Verbänden derart was von lächerlich ( ich kenne zufällig einige Leute aus den anderen Verbänden, die erzählen mir das ) das die nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln und den betreffenden LFV nicht mehr für voll nehmen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*

Hier gehts aber um den BV ....


----------



## Wegberger (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*

Hallo,

ich denke mal sollte auch nicht zu kritisch sein, sondern einfach mal Vertrauen haben.


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*

Thomas, der ist bestimmt nicht anders - auch nur eine Lachnummer weil er alles absegnet was die andern wollen und das wissen die. Aber wir werden ja blühenden Zeiten entgegen gehen - das ist nicht kritisch sonder ich sage das voller Stolz und mit Zuversicht.
*Ich werde stolz sein, ein DAFV - Mitglied sein zu dürfen !!!!*


----------



## gründler (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Thomas, der ist bestimmt nicht anders - auch nur eine Lachnummer weil er alles absegnet was die andern wollen und das wissen die. Aber wir werden ja blühenden Zeiten entgegen gehen - das ist nicht kritisch sonder ich sage das voller Stolz und mit Zuversicht.
> *Ich werde stolz sein, ein DAFV - Mitglied sein zu dürfen !!!!*


 

Du nix Mitglied,Du bist Niedersachse ^^


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*

Stimmt hab ich ja ganz vergessen ,wir machen den Quatsch ja nicht mit. Ich kenne aber auch einen sehr großen Verein, der gibt Gastkarten nur an Verbandsangehörige aus - das ist denn wieder zum Nachteil - aber egal, denn Fische ich eben nicht mehr bei meinen alten Freunden , sondern lade die an den "Gartenteich" meines Nachbarn ein - der hat eine Größe von 12,7 ha . Da dürfen sie denn Fischen wie vor 1980 ....


----------



## Wegberger (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*

Hallo,



> Stimmt hab ich ja ganz vergessen ,wir machen den Quatsch ja nicht mit. Ich kenne aber auch einen sehr großen Verein,  der gibt Gastkarten nur an Verbandsangehörige aus - das ist denn wieder  zum Naschteil - aber egal, denn Fische ich eben nicht mehr bei meinen  alten Freunden , sondern lade die an den "Gartenteich" meines Nachbarn  ein - der hat eine Größe von 12,7 ha . Da dürfen sie denn Fischen wie  vor 1980 ...



Ja du hast Recht.... es wird ein langer Weg werden bis die ganzen Schlupflöcher gestopft werden! Aber warte ab!


----------



## Pitti (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zum Farbenspiel fällt mir noch ein, dass der VDSF/DAFV wohl eher (unpolitisch) Braun bleiben, und (auch politisch) gelb gefärbt sein wird.


 
:m Also PINK :q:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*



gründler schrieb:


> Du nix Mitglied,Du bist Niedersachse ^^



Stimmt, aber er wäre auch kein Mitglied, wenn er in einem anderen Landesverband organisiert wäre.

Nur die Landesverbände sind Mitglied im Bundesverband. Die Angler finanzieren das nur.


----------



## Wegberger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*

Hallo Ralle,

zwar nicht unmittelbares Mitglied - aber mittelbares Mitglied !
Über die Vereine besteht schon ein indirekte Wirkungsmöglichkeit!

Und das ist endscheident ..... dir organisierten Angler haben mittelbar gesprochen!


----------



## Knispel (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*

Also für mich ist ein Angler / Angelverein / Angelverband kein Naturschützer sondern lediglich ein Naturnutzer mit Schutzinteressen zum eigenen Vorteil ...


----------



## BERND2000 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Also für mich ist ein Angler / Angelverein / Angelverband kein Naturschützer sondern lediglich ein Naturnutzer mit Schutzinteressen zum eigenen Vorteil ...


 
Das Warum man es tut, ist doch völlig egal.
Nur die Taten zählen.
Selbst der Naturschutzgedanke zielt darauf ab, den eigenen Lebensraum zu erhalten.

Selbst das, wird sich kaum immer leicht vertreten lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Ist der VDSF dunkelgrün oder pechschwarz?*

Was wir dringender bräuchten wär ein Anglerschutzverband.......


----------

